# $2,800.00 budget



## MagnumJoe (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello CR friends.
Have you ever got the fever to buy a new car? Well I have the fever to buy a full frame camera. I'm not a professional, just a hobbyist. I currently own a T3i, with a kit lens, a Canon 50mm F1.4, Sigma 70-200mm F2.8 EX DG Macro HSM II. I also have a Sigma 17-50mm f2.8 that I'm selling. For the last 2 months I've read so many reviews, watched every video on YouTube, as well as many on vimeo. 

If you had 2,800.00 to spend, what you do?
Canon 6d with kit lens or 5d MK III body only

I feel the 5d MK III would hold it value longer that the 6d.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 20, 2013)

What do you shoot? If it moves fast, get the 5DIII. If it moves slow or not at all, get the 6D.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 20, 2013)

I'd be concerned about spending a lot of money on a new body without having $3X or more in good lenses. With $2800, you should concentrate on lenses, and get a used 1D MK III until you can afford a body.
You will not be happy to have a new body but no matching lenses to show off its quality.

The 50mm 1.4 is OK, I'd upgrade the Sigma lens before investing in a expensive body.


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 20, 2013)

Well. I'd do this. 

Sell t3i
Sell sigma 17-50

+800$. 

Buy 5D3 refurb - from 2400$
Buy Tamron 24-70 VC. - 1200$ 

Or possibly this. 

5D2 - from 1400$
Tamron 24-70 VC - 1200$
Sigma 35mm 1.4 - 900$

Or even this (all used)

5Dc - 600$
24L II - 1200$
50L - 1000$
135L - 800$

Myself being a wide aperture nut, would choose the last option. The sane options are 1 & 2.


----------



## MagnumJoe (Mar 20, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Well. I'd do this.
> 
> Sell t3i
> Sell sigma 17-50
> ...



I like this idea, and I've thought of this path, but high ISO is important and video are important.


----------



## stipotle (Mar 20, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> What do you shoot? If it moves fast, get the 5DIII. If it moves slow or not at all, get the 6D.


+1
The AF on the Mark III will likely rock your world, if you're into that sort of thing


----------



## robbymack (Mar 20, 2013)

6d plus kit makes the most sense considering the budget. Or a nice used 5dii (1400 ish) and the tamron 24-70.


----------



## Hussein (Mar 20, 2013)

Get the 5D Mark III. At $2400 refurbished from canon, it's a steal. Best camera in the market whether you're a pro or hobbyist, Unless of course u need 14fps then 1DX is the step higher. Since you have the $2800 budget, don't settle for anything less, otherwise you'll always regret not buying the 5D mark III. As for the lens and since you still have some money left, you can go with the 40mm f/2.8 for $149. It's a super sharp lens and beats many of more expensive primes. As you save more money you can expand your lens collection as needed. I recently posted shots taken with 5D Mark III + 40mm. See post at http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=13658.0


----------



## A710VA (Mar 20, 2013)

Since you're a hobbyist on a limited budget, and have to ask what you should buy, the best thing you could do would be to keep using your T3i and learn more before spending a pile of money on new equipment.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Mar 20, 2013)

Hussein said:


> Get the 5D Mark III.



+1


----------



## sandymandy (Mar 20, 2013)

Get 5DIII + use your 50mm 1.4. Nice combo.


----------



## Oupstd (Mar 20, 2013)

T3i to full frame is quite a big jump, and even if 2,800 USD is quite a big amount of money, it is maybe not that much to make the jump in one step...
My first questions would be
1/What type of pics do you make / want to make?
2/Why do you want a FF?
3/What other accessories do you have?

Usually people making these jumps only have the camera + a few lenses. I would recommend to invest in a descent tripod, trigger, a flash (at least to try if you like flash or not  ) and a polarising filter total (800-1200 USD)... It will help you a lot and will be new toys to play with

Regarding the proper upgrade, why not stay on APSC by buying a 70D or a used 60D and invest in lenses that you will be able to keep on your full frame such as a 24, 35 or 85L... (you could maybe have the budget for 2L and a 60D if you already own the tripod and the flash)

Like that next time you whant to change of body, you will be able to really focus of the camera body...

Like that next time you make the jump


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 20, 2013)

MagnumJoe said:


> Hello CR friends.
> Have you ever got the fever to buy a new car? Well I have the fever to buy a full frame camera.


I have that fever everyday ;D ... if I'm not wrong most folk who read CR probably have the same fever all the time ;D


MagnumJoe said:


> I'm not a professional, just a hobbyist. I currently own a T3i, with a kit lens, a Canon 50mm F1.4, Sigma 70-200mm F2.8 EX DG Macro HSM II. I also have a Sigma 17-50mm f2.8 that I'm selling. For the last 2 months I've read so many reviews, watched every video on YouTube, as well as many on vimeo.
> 
> If you had 2,800.00 to spend, what you do?


1. I'll sell the T3i + kit lens and the Sigma 17-50 f/2.8 for $900 
2. With $3700 ($900 + $2800) I'd buy 5D MK III + 24-105 f/4 L IS (or Tamron 24-70 f/2.8 VC) 
3. With the money left over I'd buy:
a. An extra Canon LP-E6 battery
b. CF Card & SDHC Card (32 GB each)
c. B+W 77mm UV filter


----------



## pedro (Mar 20, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> What do you shoot? If it moves fast, get the 5DIII. If it moves slow or not at all, get the 6D.



Without reading the whole thread: neuro hits the nail.


----------



## RainySouthWest (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi all.

I'm in a quite similar situation. Budget 3000$. Looking for an upgrade to FF, options are: 6D + some glass or 5Dmk3 body only.
I have at the moment 7D, 24-105 F4.0L, 50 F1.4, 28 F1.8, 100 F2.8 macro and Tami 70-200 F2.8 plus APS-C stuff like Sigma 8-16 F4.5-5.6, Tokina 12-24 F4, Samyang fish 8 F3.5. Flash 430EX II plus some studio toys.

I've been shooting mostly for myself but now I'm trying to get some jobs around and it looks there is more coming on the horizon. At the moment I do weddings, events, promo, indoor and outdoor portraits some landscape for prints. While I would be quite happy with 6D for landscape, portrait and promo products shoots then anything else I do is screaming for 5Dmk3 

Guys give me please a wise advice as after a weeks of reading opinions about 6D and 5Dmk3 still can't make a decision.

Thanks


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 20, 2013)

RainySouthWest said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm in a quite similar situation. Budget 3000$. Looking for an upgrade to FF, options are: 6D + some glass or 5Dmk3 body only.
> I have at the moment 7D, 24-105 F4.0L, 50 F1.4, 28 F1.8, 100 F2.8 macro and Tami 70-200 F2.8 plus APS-C stuff like Sigma 8-16 F4.5-5.6, Tokina 12-24 F4, Samyang fish 8 F3.5. Flash 430EX II plus some studio toys.
> ...


Get:
a. 5D MK III
b. An extra Canon LP-E6 battery
c. Lexar 64GB 1000X CF Card & SanDisk 64 GB SDHC Card


----------



## ecka (Mar 20, 2013)

Before I bought my first DSLR, I've read many beginners guides, reviews and personal opinions. However, now I know that the most popular advices like "*buy the lens collection first, camera doesn't matter*" or "*you don't need FF to start with*" are not working for everyone, not for me. So, what I've learned is :
I don't need to cover 8-800mm focal range, like many others do. For me, 3-4 primes is enough.
I do regret that I didn't start with a FF camera. Now I'd choose 5D3+50/1.4 over 7D+24-70L'II.
Zooms for work, primes for pleasure! No more zoom lenses for me 
If I don't know what I want, then I don't need it 

Only you can decide whether you need that kit lens or not.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Mar 20, 2013)

if you have no use for video, go with a used 1ds mkiii.


----------



## papa-razzi (Mar 20, 2013)

RainySouthWest said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm in a quite similar situation. Budget 3000$. Looking for an upgrade to FF, options are: 6D + some glass or 5Dmk3 body only.
> I have at the moment 7D, 24-105 F4.0L, 50 F1.4, 28 F1.8, 100 F2.8 macro and Tami 70-200 F2.8 plus APS-C stuff like Sigma 8-16 F4.5-5.6, Tokina 12-24 F4, Samyang fish 8 F3.5. Flash 430EX II plus some studio toys.
> ...



Neuro nailed this earlier. The main (significant) difference between the cameras is the AF system. Sensors and IQ are nearly identical. There are other differences that are more "Pro" features, but it doesn't seem that these really apply to the OP or to you.

I wouldn't buy a used older camera, the new technology in the 6D/5DIII is superior.


----------



## Area256 (Mar 20, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> What do you shoot? If it moves fast, get the 5DIII. If it moves slow or not at all, get the 6D.



+1 that more or less says it all. If you can get away with a 6D, it leaves some room for nice lenses. If you are shooting sports, birds, ect. The AF of the 5D3 will be more useful.


----------



## RainySouthWest (Mar 20, 2013)

Anyone can say something about DR on 6D and 5Dmk3? If I remember correctly dpreview is the only one that says 5Dmk3 is the winner for some others 6D has 1-1,5 EV extra over 5Dmk3. Where is the truth ?


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Mar 20, 2013)

MagnumJoe said:


> Hello CR friends.
> Have you ever got the fever to buy a new car? Well I have the fever to buy a full frame camera. I'm not a professional, just a hobbyist. I currently own a T3i, with a kit lens, a Canon 50mm F1.4, Sigma 70-200mm F2.8 EX DG Macro HSM II. I also have a Sigma 17-50mm f2.8 that I'm selling. For the last 2 months I've read so many reviews, watched every video on YouTube, as well as many on vimeo.
> 
> If you had 2,800.00 to spend, what you do?
> ...



Your coming from a crop to FF, so the 6d will most likely fit your needs perfectly and give you lots of room to grow. I second the idea of glass. If you snag the 6d, don't get the kit lens (if you do, sell the kit lens!)...6d plus 135L would be a sweet combo. Sell the 17-50 sigma for sure - and maybe consider a 17-40L for the wide end...


----------



## charlesa (Mar 20, 2013)

I would invest in better glass, and get a 1Ds Mark III second hand if possible.


----------



## AJ (Mar 20, 2013)

_I do weddings, events, promo, indoor and outdoor portraits some landscape for prints. 
_
I'd get the 5D3.

Keep the T3i with the 8-16 and 8 mm fish for specialty shots at your events, also as a backup.

If you only have the 430EX then you'll need one or two more hotshoe flashes. You have plenty of glass. Looks like you'll be all set.


----------



## emag (Mar 20, 2013)

MagnumJoe said:


> I feel the 5d MK III would hold it value longer that the 6d.



Forget 'holding value'. It's an imaging computer and subject to Moore's law.

6D, body only. Tammy 24-70VC. In 3-6 months, sell whatever is covered in dust.


----------



## MagnumJoe (Mar 20, 2013)

AJ said:


> _I do weddings, events, promo, indoor and outdoor portraits some landscape for prints.
> _
> I'd get the 5D3.
> 
> ...



I do have a 430EX Flash, also Manfrotto 055XPROB Pro Tripod, Manfrotto 496RC2 Ball Head with Quick Release Replaces Manfrotto 486RC2, Photography/Video Portrait Umbrella Continuous Triple Lighting Kit, a few other accessories and several photography books on my iPad.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Mar 21, 2013)

OK - you got the fever. Here's a pill. Sell the T3i ($450). You've got the 50 1.4 - keep it, it's a classic. If you're happy with the zooms and those models support full frame, keep them. Now with your $3300 budget do a deep introspection and figure out why you really need full frame. If you do, buy either the 6D or a 5DmkII - about $1500 to $1800 gone - and you've got at least $1500 for "stuff". If not, buy a 7D or wait several months for the replacement and concentrate on using it effectively and adding $400-$500 to your budget for important stuff. Then examine the pictures you've taken and decide if you prefer close-up or distance opportunities. Buy to improve your lens at either end of the spectrum. I'd recommend either the 24L on the "short" side or the 135L on the "long" side. You may find down the road that you can dump your zooms as plenty of photographers would find the 24/50/135 a perfectly adequate - and portable - kit. Use the money from selling the zooms for a good flash or two should you discover the "joy" of portable light.


----------



## AJ (Mar 21, 2013)

MagnumJoe said:


> AJ said:
> 
> 
> > _I do weddings, events, promo, indoor and outdoor portraits some landscape for prints.
> ...


Great! How about adding a 580EX or 600EX. You'll get more power. The 430EX will be a backup in case your main flash acts up. Also you could try some multi-flash setups.


----------



## MagnumJoe (Mar 30, 2013)

AJ said:


> MagnumJoe said:
> 
> 
> > AJ said:
> ...



Hi AJ,
I received my 6d with 24-105mm lens today, I have a flash question for you, what would you suggest to use as a trigger/master on the 6D so I can use the 430 EX II as an off camera flash. The two options I've found so far are the ex90 and Yongnuo YN622. I live near Destin, FL and wanted to shoot portrait on the beach.


----------



## mkabi (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm a hobbyist/enthusiast like you.

I'm not a professional nor am I planning on becoming one.... so I'm happy with my 60D... its only slightly professional.

However, in my opinion, the WIFI on the 6D is very tempting.

If I was going to buy a future FF, whether it be a 5D Mrk(whatever) or 6D Mrk(whatever), I would wait for the WIFI.

And, I will tell you why... there is an app on the iphone and ipad called "DSLR remote".

Currently, if you don't have WIFI on the camera, you need to connect your laptop (which would have WIFI) to the camera and then you can use "DSLR Remote"

DSLR Remote is cool especially if you have a ipad, because it acts as the LCD. You can just sit down anywhere and take your picture, and you can preview the picture (on the 10 inch ipad screen) before taking it. Same with video... imagine making sure the focus is right on 10 inch vs. the 3" on the back of your camera. 

So with WIFI, you have only Camera with lens + tripod + ipad to take pictures/video with DSLR remote

Without WIFI, you need Camera with lens + tripod + laptop + something to hold laptop + ipad to take pictures/video with DSLR remote.


----------



## archiea (Mar 30, 2013)

MagnumJoe said:


> Hello CR friends.
> Have you ever got the fever to buy a new car? Well I have the fever to buy a full frame camera. I'm not a professional, just a hobbyist. I currently own a T3i, with a kit lens, a Canon 50mm F1.4, Sigma 70-200mm F2.8 EX DG Macro HSM II. I also have a Sigma 17-50mm f2.8 that I'm selling. For the last 2 months I've read so many reviews, watched every video on YouTube, as well as many on vimeo.
> 
> If you had 2,800.00 to spend, what you do?
> ...



That is a dilema.... 

It depends on your situation.. lets break it down:

Do you want to be an advanced amateur or a pro that needs perfomance where missing pictures = missing $$$?

As a photographer, the 6D will give you the same quality of image as the 5D mark iii. thats a great value there. Price delineating features like IQ are now as non issue between a 6D vs a 5D. Thats a big deal. A game changer. So then it comes to what kind of performance you need now and anticipate needing in the future:

6D:
1) compact solution for a Wifi & GPS enabled FF camera... no expensive and clunky add ons, failed attempts of making up to three components from different manufacturers handshake properly (wifi device, camera, computer/tablet). You get a functioning, existing wifi (and GPS) solution TODAY at no added cost). This is great if you want to remotely trigger your camera or upload to a web site as you shoot. Great feature for Blogging, event photography where you can sell photographs online at the event at the same time. 
2) lighter body, but less weather sealed, less shutter lifetime, plastic body. Not really an issue unless you are shooting a lot at a high frame rate and tossing your camera in car trunks and cam bags.. I literally mean tossing....
3) Effective AF but not an action/sports AF system. The center AF point has become legendary in its low light sensitivity. So like I said, you can take photos as good as a 5D, but...

5D:
1) AF system is the best yet from canon, second only to the 1DX (which used its 100K pixel exp system to help in tracking with the AF). Designed for tracking, action, sports, etc.. its not for the casual... not that its hard, you just have to take the time to learn it. The 6D you can pick up, point and focus. You can do the same with the 5D but you are missing out on A LOT of functionality thats a game changer in the canon line.. Again, you will have this camera for years so you may not hop on all the features immediately and can grow into them. 
2) Durability, weather sealed... not as much as a 1DX, which is a misconception.. a 1DX (with a weather-sealed L lens with filter attached to the front) can hang in the rain all day. One canon rep put it best... if you out in a light shower with a 5D, and you are getting soaked, so is your 5D!!! 
3)Forthcoming firmware update that will allow clean HDMI out from the 5D. Coupled with an Atomos ninja 2 field recorder, you will be getting an amazing movie platform: on the fly 4:2:2 pro rez recording, ready for edit. 
4) additional pro features that you can grow into: HDR outputs RAW instead of JPG only, headphone jack, dual card slots (Note here, using an Eyefi SD card gives you some of the Wifi functionality fo the 6D, but not all, and not as reliable), more programable buttons on the body. 
5) performance: Again, the AF, 6fps, weight better balanced with the heavier lenses (because the body is heavier!), and a pro aftermarket specifically suited to the 5D. Yeah most will fit a 6D, but things like plates with locking pins, etc that are designed for the idiosycracies of the 5D will be more available. Plus you will speak "5D" as far as knowing how to operate the camera it opens opportunities for jobs. 

Get to know the ceilings that the 6D has compared to the 5D... if you feel that the 6D is "enough" camera for you, go for it! Otherwise, if you see yourself growing into more advanced shooting, and perhaps even monetizing your photography, the 5D will pay off more. Remember, should you decide to become a second shooter for events, having your own 5D will make you more desirable and afford you more opportunities as well as $$$ for your services.


----------



## pedro (Apr 1, 2013)

or go 7D L...LOL


----------



## MagnumJoe (Apr 2, 2013)

archiea said:


> MagnumJoe said:
> 
> 
> > Hello CR friends.
> ...



That's what I'm doing, maybe in a year I can upgrade to the 5Dmk iii


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 2, 2013)

I'll play this game, but I don't like having a 5d mkiii as an option because if you do get that... it's game over... so where's the fun?

First, I'd buy most canon refurbs or used from a reputable dealer... I used to like new, but it got in the way of me not having enough money.

So actually if you are willing to considering the 6D... then you are willing to consider the specs of the 5dmkii... because outside of better low light performance, and the wifi and gps (which aren't available on the standard 5dmkiii), then the 5d mkii should work JUST FINE. Price tag (before tax) $1400. Sell the t3i for $450 and your final walk away price is $950. Remaining funds, $1850.

You only have one zoom in your arsenal... but I'd suggest getting my favorite lens, the 100mm f/2.8L IS Macro. It is so incredibly versitile. Macro obviously, but it works well as a portrait lens (though 135 is preferred), and it is so very sharp. According to dpreview, it is a good deal sharper than the 70-200mm f/2.8L IS mkii. That's high praise. I bought one for $800ish last year. So that leaves you with $1000.

I know you have a f/2.8 zoom and I know they are great for indoors, but I'm going to push you a different direction. Bouncing flash with a really good L lens can really make your subjects pop! I'd go with a 24-105mm f/4L IS for $750 from Big Value on ebay. They've had that price on a number of occasions, and it is a really good lens, but f/4... which as we all know isn't ideal for indoor lighting. Though I will say, the 5dmkii is solid at higher iso's... so that issue can be reduced. Remaining amount, $250.

And use that $250 to buy a 430exii... used of course. Learn to bounce light or have a helper who will use a diffuser and point the flash at your subjects from the side and above. And done. I know people generally scoff at flash, but that's because of the mediocre results from the built in flash. Head on isn't flattering, unless you are using it for fill in... but that should be in small amounts. 

So there you go... a new zoom, a new prime, a new flash, and a new full frame camera.


----------



## danski0224 (Apr 2, 2013)

To the OP:

Many seem to separate the 5D and 6D line on action photos.

I have found that it isn't just the AF performance, it is the number of focus points that are usable outside of center.

Nothing wrong with the 5DII, but using anything outside of center is hit or miss, moreso at wider apertures.

I do not have experience with the 6D, but it still has fewer points than the 5DIII. The 6D supposedly has a very good center point, but how good are the outer ones?

Focus + recompose does not work all of the time and I do not like being limited to the center point only. I also have a difficult time focusing manually through the viewfinder unless I have a lot of time, so working AF is important to me.

I have found that a 5DIII + 600EX-Rt works better than a 5DII + 580EXII or a 5DIII + 580EXII. Don't know what it is, whether it is something in the flash (electronics/power) or metering in camera or the 5DIII AF system providing better info.

In short, I have seen a significant improvement in my "one shot" pictures with the latest Canon tech. Someday, I'll figure out the rest of it.

You don't have to be a pro or shoot action to benefit from the 5DIII if your budget allows.

Video- haven't messed with it. 

WiFi- haven't had the need to tether, but I can see how that feature could be useful.


----------

